# Eater storage question



## Mudd (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to the forum so I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong forum. 

I have a couple HDPE #2 food grade barrels that were used to store carmel coloring. Is that safe to store water in or has to much soaked in the plastic and could contaminate my water?

Thank you so much for your help.

Jake

(Supposed to say "water" in the title. Sorry)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If the water is necessary for my drinking I'd want to use a new barrel. If I could use the water for plants, maybe cooking, or cleaning then I wouldn't worry about barrels that held food grade items and were sanitized. Look into how restaurants use sanitizers and do the same thing - very affordable.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the barrels are food grade because of the original factory manufacture and their usage for a food product - the HDPE #2 recycle symbol doesn't mean crap - the containers you buy for anti freeze and other auto products are HDPE #2 plastic ....


----------



## Phil74501 (Oct 11, 2016)

Something I've learned from homebrewing. Food grade plastic does not have pores in it, that's the difference between it and regular plastic. A lot of homebrewing is done in food grade plastic buckets and carboys for the very reason that the plastic does not have pores in it. There are two things you use in homebrewing to clean out your fermentors. One is called PBW, professional brewers wash. The other is Star-San, which is actually a sanitizer used by restaurants that doesn't leave a taste or scent. Both can be obtained online and aren't that costly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Water is the most precious of resources. Why not get some new containers specifically for water and not risk some container that had anything in it?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Water is the most precious of resources. Why not get some new containers specifically for water and not risk some container that had anything in it?


Roger that. If you want something quick and easy check this out. Someone posted something similar not long ago.

https://www.amazon.com/waterBOB-Eme...athtub&tag=vs-outdoors-convert-amazon-20&th=1


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Jake, glad you made it here. I cant add to the common sense answers that the guys that posted before me have relayed to you. So lets move on to something that can benefit us all and get to know you better ......

How's a guy named Jake get to be known as Mudd?


----------

